# flächen lassen sich nicht füllen



## nutron (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht wenn ihr ne Weile probiert und es klappt ums verrecken nicht,
ich jedenfalls till in meinerr Wohnung rum wie ein wildgewordener Stier, ich weiss ist nicht die beste Art einen Lösungsweg zufinden, ich bin auf euch angewiesen also bitte helft mir.

Ein Bild bestimmte flächen will ich Einfärben nach dem ich alles markiert habe fülle ich die Flächen mit 100% und was passiert seht ihr auf dem Bild.

Was ist das bloss für ne sche****   ?

Thx 4 help


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Oktober 2004)

Sind evtl. schwach transparente Pixel vorhanden, die du auf deinem Hintergrund nicht
siehst? Ansonsten könntest du die *.psd-Datei anhängen und wir versuchen unser Glück


----------



## nutron (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich versteh das nicht selbst bei neuer Ebene macht er das nicht, ich bin echt am verzweifel.
Hast du oder hattest du das Prob. schon mal ?

Ich dreh durch hier 

diese zip datei von 900 k lässt sich nicht anhängen weiss der Teufel wieso nicht.


----------



## Jens B. (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Bitte halte dich bzgl. der durchgehenden Kleinschreibung und der Verbalen ausfälle an die Nettiquette.

Tschüss,
Jens


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Oktober 2004)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn Du die *.psd hochlädst und uns dann zur Verfügung
stellst? So lassen sich auch 900kb problemlos "transferieren"...

Und bitte: Du bist in Rage, aber schütte Deine emotionalen Ergüsse nicht in dieses Forum.


----------



## nutron (21. Oktober 2004)

loeffellutscher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Bitte halte dich bzgl. der durchgehenden Kleinschreibung
> 
> ...




Welche durchgehende Kleinschreibung ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Oktober 2004)

nutron hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich versteh das nicht selbst bei neuer Ebene macht er das nicht



Bei einer neuen Ebene sind auch keine eventuellen transparenten Pixel enthalten.
Am besten wäre es, wenn du dir einen Webspace suchst, um uns, wie schon gesagt, die Datei zu zeigen.


----------



## nutron (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe einen Weg gefunden und zwar die Auswahl in einen Pfad umwandel und anschliessend wieder in eine Auswahl und die flächen werden vollständig gefüllt.

Thx


----------

